# @Apple User:  Eine Frage...



## TacTic (17. September 2012)

Hiho,
eines vorweg: Ich will hier keinen Android vs. iOS Flamewar anfangen. Will nur eine Frage stellen, die mich schon ne Weile interessiert.

Was haltet ihr von Apples Verhaltensweise in Bezug auf ihre treuen Kunden?

Ich meine damit:


Man kauft sich nicht die Songs bei iTunes, sondern leiht diese nur aus. Man darf sie also nicht weitergeben oder verschenken. (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber das habe ich gehört)
Ich darf keine MP3 oder Videos über Bluetooth mit einem anderen Handy austauschen (kA ob das mit Jailbreak geht, aber darum gehts ja hier nicht)
Die Preise der Iphones sind absurd hoch, vor dem Hintergrund dass Apple einen RIESEN Haufen von Geld angesammelt hat (waren das 80? oder doch nur "50" Milliarden???). Man könnte die Preise LOCKER senken und trotzdem noch massig Kohle machen
Beim Iphone 5 wurde nun ein neuer Anschluss vorgestellt, und anstatt sich an EU Regeln zu halten und wie ALLE anderen Firmen einen microUSB Anschluss zu bringen, damit man nicht mehrere Ladekabel braucht, bringen sie wieder was eigenes. Und Nein, ein Adapter seh ich nicht als Lösung, da es für mich keinen Unterschied macht, ob ich nun 2 Ladekabel oder 1 Ladekabel und 1 Adapter brauche.
Der Adapter von alt Dock Connector auf Neu Connector wird 30$ kosten!!! In der EU wohl 30€!!!!  Dass dieser nicht umsonst mitgeliefert wird, ist doch die reinste Abzocke an den iOS Usern, da die Produktion ca. 4$ kostet..
Ich hab sicher nicht alle Sachen aufgelistet und will auch nicht über die Klagewut dieser Firma reden, da dort jeder seine eigenen Ansichten hat, aber die oben aufgeführten Punkte sind Sachen die mich z.B. von Apple fernhalten, weil mich die Firmendenkweise extrem stört und mein Gerechtigkeitssinn mir da ein klares NO-GO vorgibt.
Wie gesagt, will ich hier kein FlameWar starten. Ich finde die Handys top in Sachen Design und Qualität, aber würde mal gern wissen ob die Sachen da oben nur mich stören, oder auch die Apple User?
Und wenn ja, warum kauft ihr trotzdem bei Apple? ^^


----------



## Papzt (17. September 2012)

Ich bin zwar kein Apple User, aber genau das sind die "Kleinigkeiten" die mich bis jetzt davon abgehalten haben auch nur daran zu denken etwas von Apple zu kaufen. Bin echt mal gespannt welche Gründe hier genannt werden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. September 2012)

Ich weiß nicht, ob man die Songs verschenken kann, aber wenn, dann würde ich sowieso einen Gutschein verschenken. 

Sachen für die ich bezahlt habe und die ich nicht gerade doppelt habe, verschenke ich auch nicht. Das letzte Mal, dass ich etwas per Blutooth verschickt habe, war bei meinem vorletzten Handy und das waren ein paar gratis Klingeltöne und das auch nur, weil mein Bruder damals kein Inet hatte. 

Für mein 4S habe ich mit Vertrag 200€ gezahlt und den Vertrag nutze ich auch aus. Für mich ist es auch egal, ob jetzt eine Firma viel, oder nicht so viel Gewinn mit ihren Produkten macht, denn Samsung geht mit den Galaxys sicher auch nicht Pleite. 

Mein 3GS habe ich mit Ladekabel verkauft, was ich auch beim 4S machen werde und da ein Ladekabel, anders als beim Nintendo 3DS XL, beim 5S dabei sein wird, sehe ich das nicht als Problem. 

Einen Adapter werde ich mir nicht kaufen, da ich nur eine KFZ Halterung mit dem alten Connector habe und da passt das Teil dann weder mit, noch ohne Adapter rein.


----------



## Cook2211 (17. September 2012)

TacTic schrieb:


> [*]Man kauft sich nicht die Songs bei iTunes, sondern leiht diese nur aus. Man darf sie also nicht weitergeben oder verschenken. (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber das habe ich gehört)



Das ist glaube ich wegen den Nutzungsbedingungen so. Aber ich sehe es so. Wenn ich frühzeitig das Zeitliche segne, dann kann meine Frau mit meinem Apple-Account und meinem Passwort tun und lassen was sie möchte. Apple kann letztlich nicht wirklich etwas daran ändern. Von daher ist das eher ein theoretisches Problem. 



> [*]Ich darf keine MP3 oder Videos über Bluetooth mit einem anderen Handy austauschen (kA ob das mit Jailbreak geht, aber darum gehts ja hier nicht)



So was mache nie, deswegen 



> [*]Die Preise der Iphones sind absurd hoch, vor dem Hintergrund dass Apple einen RIESEN Haufen von Geld angesammelt hat (waren das 80? oder doch nur "50" Milliarden???). Man könnte die Preise LOCKER senken und trotzdem noch massig Kohle machen



Hm, die Preisdiskussion kann ich zwar ein Stück weit nachvollziehen, aber ich setze nie die iPhone Preise in Relation zur Konkurrenz. Ich bin sehr zufriedener iPhone-User. Mir gefällt iOS, mir gefällt das Design und die Verarbeitung. Und deswegen mache ich mir keine Gedanken über den Preis (das hat aber natürlich auch Grenzen)



> [*]Beim Iphone 5 wurde nun ein neuer Anschluss vorgestellt, und anstatt sich an EU Regeln zu halten und wie ALLE anderen Firmen einen microUSB Anschluss zu bringen, damit man nicht mehrere Ladekabel braucht, bringen sie wieder was eigenes. Und Nein, ein Adapter seh ich nicht als Lösung, da es für mich keinen Unterschied macht, ob ich nun 2 Ladekabel oder 1 Ladekabel und 1 Adapter brauche.



Das hat mich nie gestört, und stört mich auch jetzt nicht.



> [*]Der Adapter von alt Dock Connector auf Neu Connector wird 30$ kosten!!! In der EU wohl 30€!!!!  Dass dieser nicht umsonst mitgeliefert wird, ist doch die reinste Abzocke an den iOS Usern, da die Produktion ca. 4$ kostet..



Den Dock Connector nutze ich tatsächlich nur zum Laden. Docking Stations o.Ä. habe ich nicht. Von daher stört mich auch das nicht.


----------



## TacTic (17. September 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob man die Songs verschenken kann, aber wenn, dann würde ich sowieso einen Gutschein verschenken.
> 
> Sachen für die ich bezahlt habe und die ich nicht gerade doppelt habe, verschenke ich auch nicht. Das letzte Mal, dass ich etwas per Blutooth verschickt habe, war bei meinem vorletzten Handy und das waren ein paar gratis Klingeltöne und das auch nur, weil mein Bruder damals kein Inet hatte.
> 
> ...



Songs verschenken, die man schon gekauft hat ist nicht das Gleiche wie einen Gutschein zu verschenken, für den man extra wieder Geld ausgeben muss.
Für dein 4S hast du 200€ gezahlt, obwohl du dazu noch einen teuren Vertrag abschliessen musstest. Und das obwohl Apple auch ohne die 200€ Extra noch Gewinn machen würde. Und das stört dich nicht.
Dein Ladekabel verkaufst du. Naja...  bleibt trotzdem die Tatsache, dass man jetzt nicht mehr mal eben das Ladekabel von einem Kollegen benutzen kann der ebenfalls Iphone nutzt, aber das 3er oder 4er benutzt, wenn man mal nicht zu Haus ist. Oder in Familien mit verschiedenen Modellen. Aber ok, das Problem betrifft dich nicht, also stört dich Apples Vorgehen nicht.
 Einen Adapter kaufst du nicht, weil er nicht in deine Halterung (die dadurch jetzt auch wertlos ist) passt. Auch hier stört dich Apples Vorgehen mit den überzogenen Adapter Preisen nicht, da du davon nicht betroffen bist.

Zusammengefasst: Es ist dir egal, wie du als Kunde von Apple behandelt wirst.

So kann mans natürlich auch sehen.


----------



## TacTic (17. September 2012)

@Cook,
danke erstmal für deine Sichtweise ^^

Wie siehts denn bei dir mit Apps aus?
Stört es dich nicht, dass die gleichen Apps bei Android teilweise konstenlos sind, wo man bei Apple Geld für zahlen muss?


----------



## JimSim (17. September 2012)

TacTic schrieb:


> @Cook,
> danke erstmal für deine Sichtweise ^^
> 
> Wie siehts denn bei dir mit Apps aus?
> Stört es dich nicht, dass die gleichen Apps bei Android teilweise konstenlos sind, wo man bei Apple Geld für zahlen muss?



Naja, dafür kann Apple ja nichts...


----------



## Cook2211 (17. September 2012)

TacTic schrieb:


> Und das obwohl Apple auch ohne die 200€ Extra noch Gewinn machen würde. Und das stört dich nicht.



Also so kann man das nicht sehen. Jeder meckert über den Gewinn den Apple macht, aber ohne Gewinn geht's nicht. Wenn ich einem Kunden von mir 5% Nachlass und 2% Skonto bei Zahlung innerhalb 5 Werktagen gewähre, dann ist der Kunden zufrieden und wenn ich dann an diesem Auftrag auch 50% Gewinn (vor Steuern) abzweige, dann habe ich definitiv alles richtig gemacht. Wenn aber jeder Kunde nur meinen Gewinn maximal schmälern möchte, dann entlasse ich doch lieber meine Arbeiter und werde Hausmeister. 
Von daher finde ich die Gewinn-Diskussion bei Apple etwas unpassend. Sie machen Gewinn, ja, aber soll man gewinnorientiertes Handeln einem Konzern zum Vorwurf machen? Ich denke nicht.



> Es ist dir egal, wie du als Kunde von Apple behandelt wirst.



Also ich kann sagen, das Apple mich noch nie schlecht behandelt hat 



TacTic schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn bei dir mit Apps aus?
> Stört es dich nicht, dass die gleichen Apps bei Android teilweise konstenlos sind, wo man bei Apple Geld für zahlen muss?



Ich weiß leider nicht, inwiefern es da belegbare Unterschiede gibt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. September 2012)

TacTic schrieb:


> Songs verschenken, die man schon gekauft hat ist nicht das Gleiche wie einen Gutschein zu verschenken, für den man extra wieder Geld ausgeben muss.
> Für dein 4S hast du 200€ gezahlt, obwohl du dazu noch einen teuren Vertrag abschliessen musstest. Und das obwohl Apple auch ohne die 200€ Extra noch Gewinn machen würde. Und das stört dich nicht.
> Dein Ladekabel verkaufst du. Naja...  bleibt trotzdem die Tatsache, dass man jetzt nicht mehr mal eben das Ladekabel von einem Kollegen benutzen kann der ebenfalls Iphone nutzt, aber das 3er oder 4er benutzt, wenn man mal nicht zu Haus ist. Oder in Familien mit verschiedenen Modellen. Aber ok, das Problem betrifft dich nicht, also stört dich Apples Vorgehen nicht.
> Einen Adapter kaufst du nicht, weil er nicht in deine Halterung (die dadurch jetzt auch wertlos ist) passt. Auch hier stört dich Apples Vorgehen mit den überzogenen Adapter Preisen nicht, da du davon nicht betroffen bist.
> ...


Darf man anderswo Songs verschenken, die man selber behält? Ich hab immer gedacht, dass die Weitergabe von Kopien nicht legal ist. 

Der Vertrag wäre teuer, wenn ich ihn nicht nutzen würde. Ach ja, es gibt leider auch nur einen Provider, bei dem ich in der Arbeit online gehen kann und das auch nur mit EDGE. 

Ich lade sowieso jedesmal auf, wenn ich nach Hause komme. Ich hatte unterwegs bis jetzt auch nur einmal einen fast leeren Akku und das war in der Nachtschicht, aber da war sowieso schon "Feierabend". Ich habe auch nie ein Ladekabel mit. 
Eine Familie mit verschiedenen Modellen hat außerdem auch verschiedene Ladekabel. 

Das 5er würde so oder so nicht in die Halterung passen, weil es länger ist. Genauso könnte man darüber jammern, dass ein S3 nicht in die Halterung von einem S1/2 passt. 

Zusammen gefasst: Es ist mir egal, was Apple alles ändert, wenn es mich nicht betrifft. Ich rege mich ja auch nicht über den Dieselpreis auf, wenn ich Benzin tanke. 

Edit:
Bzgl. kostenlose Apps:
Wie gesagt, ist Apple dafür nicht verantwortlich und ich zahle gerne die horrenden 0,79€ (meistens), wenn ich dafür keine Werbung habe.


----------



## Jahai (17. September 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Edit:
> Bzgl. kostenlose Apps:
> Wie gesagt, ist Apple dafür nicht verantwortlich und ich zahle gerne die horrenden 0,79€ (meistens), wenn ich dafür keine Werbung habe.



naja indirekt schon, um Apps für iOS zu entwickeln braucht man eine entwicklerlizenz und die kostet pro Jahr glaube ich 99€ und irgendwie muss man das ja auch wieder rein holen. Im Gegenteil dazu kenne ich so etwas bei Android nicht, da kann man einfach kostenlos entwickeln 

Ich muss allerdings, als iPhone Nutzer, auch sagen, dass sich Leute eigentlich nicht über App Preise beschweren sollten, wer sich ein teures Gerät kauft sollte wohl auch ein paar Euro für wichtige Apps haben


----------



## fac3l3ss (17. September 2012)

Neben dem Preis finde ich bei Apple iTunes am schlimmsten.
Warum darf man nur 5 PCs aktivieren? Warum muss man das überhaupt? Bei Steam muss man das nicht... (Deswegen ist mein iTunes Acc 80ct und mein Steam Acc auch 2000€ wert...)
Heute wollte iTunes einfach nicht starten, ich musste es neu installieren und neustarten. Jetzt sind wieder alle Mediadaten ungefragt mit iTunes und Quicktime(der größte Müll!) verbunden.
Dazu muss ich immer, wenn ich den PC wechsle, alles auf mein iPhone neu raufladen, obwohl ich die Daten von iTunes kopiere. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. September 2012)

Auch für iOS gibt es eine Menge gratis Apps, nur finanzieren sich die halt über Werbung.


----------



## TacTic (17. September 2012)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Neben dem Preis finde ich bei Apple iTunes am schlimmsten.
> Warum darf man nur 5 PCs aktivieren? Warum muss man das überhaupt? Bei Steam muss man das nicht... (Deswegen ist mein iTunes Acc 80ct und mein Steam Acc auch 2000€ wert...)
> Heute wollte iTunes einfach nicht starten, ich musste es neu installieren und neustarten. Jetzt sind wieder alle Mediadaten ungefragt mit iTunes und Quicktime(der größte Müll!) verbunden.
> Dazu muss ich immer, wenn ich den PC wechsle, alles auf mein iPhone neu raufladen, obwohl ich die Daten von iTunes kopiere.
> ...



Oh..  das wusste ich nichtmal.  Noch ein Grund mehr, der für mich dagegen spricht.

Also der Preis von Iphones ist zwar unangemessen hoch in meinen Augen, aber man kanns noch irgendwo akzeptieren, da die Qualität zumindest gut ist, aber dieser krasse Kontrollzwang von Apple geht meiner Ansicht nach gar nicht...

Und @Nailgun
Da gibts viele: Ein Beispiel das mir gerade einfällt ist Whatsapp. Komplett kostenlos für Android. Oder Angrybirds. Gibt noch paar mehr, aber da wozu? Es ist glaub ich bekannt dass die Apps bei Android größtenteils kostenlos oder zumindest günstiger sind.

Naja im Prinzip wollte ich eigentlich nur wissen wie ihr zu der Firmenphilosophie steht, und ob euch die gar nicht stört.
Die einzelnen Verbote und Beschränkungen stören den ein oder anderen wahrscheinlich kaum, oder lassen sich vlt. auch einfach umgehen, aber mich wundert es ein wenig dass euch die Denkweise von Apple nicht irgendwo stört. Das ist eigentlich so der Hauptgrund für mich der gegen Apple spricht. Aber vlt. bin ich auch ein Extrem Beispiel für Gerechtigkeitssuchend und Prinzipientreue. Meine Freundin nennt mich nicht umsonst Dickkopf und stur.


----------



## Papzt (17. September 2012)

Angry Birds kostet doch bei iOS auch nur in der HD Version, oder? Ist bei Android auch so. Und Whatsapp kostet nach dem ersten Jahr 79ct pro Jahr


----------



## JimSim (17. September 2012)

Auf iOS gibt ne Mini-Version von Angry Birds umsonst, alles andere Season/Space und was es nicht alles gibt, kostet. Auf Android sind die glaub ich alle umsonst, man kann sie aber auch kaufen und dann auf die Werbung verzichten.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. September 2012)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Neben dem Preis finde ich bei Apple iTunes am schlimmsten.
> Warum darf man nur 5 PCs aktivieren? Warum muss man das überhaupt? Bei Steam muss man das nicht... (Deswegen ist mein iTunes Acc 80ct und mein Steam Acc auch 2000€ wert...)
> Heute wollte iTunes einfach nicht starten, ich musste es neu installieren und neustarten. Jetzt sind wieder alle Mediadaten ungefragt mit iTunes und Quicktime(der größte Müll!) verbunden.
> Dazu muss ich immer, wenn ich den PC wechsle, alles auf mein iPhone neu raufladen, obwohl ich die Daten von iTunes kopiere.
> ...


Das mit den beschränkten Aktivierunen habe ich schon mal gehört, aber ich habe es bis jetzt nur einmal aktiviert. Mein Windows läuft seit März 2008 ohne neu aufsetzen, also war es noch nie notwendig. 

@TacTic
WhatsApp über EDGE wäre etwas sinnfrei. 

Die "Denkweise" von Apple stört mich nicht, da sie mich bis jetzt noch nicht eingeschränkt hat.


----------



## norse (17. September 2012)

Hallu! meine kleine Meinung zu dem ganzen:

Ich bin mit Apple sehr zufrieden und nutze Apple seit 6 Jahren. Angefangen mit dem iPod Nano 1G, 2G, Touch 1G und nun iPhone 4, 4S und MacBook 

Klar Apple geräte kosten ordentlich Geld, dafür bekommt man aber auch ordentlich was für das Geld!

optisch anspreches Gerät
qualitativ hochwertiges Gerät
Stabiles, sehr sicheres OS
leichte bedienbarkeit
gute Updateversorgung
*super Service!!*

Alle meckern über Servicewüste Deutschland, aber wenn man mal premium zahlen soll für premium support will ihn keiner haben. Ich habe noch nie so guten Support erlebt wie bei Apple, und das schon mehrfach  sei es in oder außerhalb der Garantie. Für guten Support zahl ich auch gerne gut!  

mit iTunes komm ich auch gut zurecht, der Einstieg war nicht einfach, iTunes ist nunmal eine blonde Zicke, aber wenn man sie streichelt wird sie auch willig  ! 

Allerdings geht Apple derzeit einen schlechten schritt...wenn ich im Mac OS schon einen Haken setzen muss, damit ihc normal geladene Programme einfach installieren kann, dann weiß ich wie die nächste Version aussieht: Nur noch Programe aus dem Appstore kann man installieren. Und das will ich nicht. auf einem Mobilen device ok, macht auch sinn aber bei einem PC?!..nunja ansichtssache... zumindest ist das neue MacBook das ich mir gestern bestellt hab das letzte Apple Produkt im PC/Notebok Segment.. aber im Mobilen bereiche, gerade MP3 Player...nix anderes mehr als iPod!

Meine ganze family ist mittlerweile ver-applelt....haha.... weil sie ienfach überzeugt sind von den Geräten. Und nein ich habe nichts dafür getan! Sie haben meine Apple geräte nur ab und an mal ausprobiert und sind alle begeistert. angefangen von meiner kleinen Schwester (10) bis zu meinem Dad (41)!

Und nicht zu vergessen: Das geniale Marketing von Apple trichtert mir ein das ich umbedingt ein Apple Gerät haben muss, es macht mir das Gerät so schmackhaft, das ich nicht widerstehen kann. und dazu steh ich voll und ganz!


----------



## godfather22 (17. September 2012)

Ich denke Apple ist es einfach egal, ob sich jeder ein iPhone leisten kann oder nicht, sie wollen einfach was exklusives schaffen, und dafür braucht man heute eben hohe Preise. Ich wäre auch lieber CEO von Apple als von Samsung. 
Apple: Glas, Edelstahl, Aluminium
Samsung: Plastik

Nichts gegen Samsung die machen gute Produkte ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. September 2012)

@norse
Das mit dem AppStore für Mac finde ich nicht schlecht, denn mir ist es lieber, wenn ich nur an einem Ort nach etwas suchen muss und wenn man dann seine Apps auf allen Geräten synchronisieren kann, ist das auch praktisch.


----------



## norse (17. September 2012)

Ansich ist der Appstore top ja! ABER nicht wenn man am PC NUR den Appstore nutzen darf! Ohne diese Systemeinstellung zu ändern kannst NICHTS anderes installieren. Somit wird es weniger programme geben! Denn eine App für den Appstore freigeben ist nicht einfach und nicht kostenfrei. aber ein programm einfach mal veröffentlichen und kostenfrei zum downlaod anbeiten kostet nichts.

hoffe du verstehest was ich meine. Ich behaupte Sachen wie Wireshark, DSNIFF oder einfach irgendwleche kleinen systemerweiterungen (smb, ssh usw) werden NIE im Appstore auffindbar sein  es ist nunmal ein pc und kein mobiles device.

beide Systeme, Appstore und freie installation von programmen parallel Top, aber nicht NUR appstore, das schränkt unglaublich ein am PC

kleines weiteres bsp.: project Cars, resident evil, diablo...diese spiele werden nie für den Appstore erscheinen, das kann ich dir versprechen   
ihc hoffe es ist verständlich ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. September 2012)

Ich verstehe schon, was du meinst, aber das hängt auch vom Verwendungszweck ab. 
Ein MacBook würde ich nur für Office, Onlinebanking, Onlineshopping, Backup von iPad und iPhone, sowie das Synchronnisieren von Apps nutzen, wenn ich damit arbeite. 

Das meiste kann ich zwar jetzt schon mit meinem Windows Notebook machen, nur eben nicht das mit den Apps.


----------



## norse (17. September 2012)

mh synchronisierung von apps? doch das geht sehr sehr gut mit windows  klar nciht mit allen apps, aba mit den meisten!  hab cih zumindest die erfahrung bisher gemacht


ja das ist richtig, ich spiel nunmal gerne an einem PC rum, probier aus, pass mir das system an, veränader es etc..da ist so eine einschränkung nunmal mist  aber für sowas, absolut ok und auch gut! Da es das OS sicherer macht da die Apps ja überprüft werden 


Schöner Thread bisher hier! Tolle Diskussion, macht spaß und ohne Hassreden oder liebeshymnen


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das hat mich nie gestört, und stört mich auch jetzt nicht.



Ist aber trotzdem ein Grund für die EU gegen Apple zu klagen.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Den Dock Connector nutze ich tatsächlich nur zum Laden. Docking Stations o.Ä. habe ich nicht. Von daher stört mich auch das nicht.


 
Trotzdem blöd für die, die das iPhone zu Hause als MP3 Player nutzen und eine Docking Station haben. Die können sie jetzt wegwerfen.

Das ist eben Dinge die nicht sein müssen und nur deswegen gemacht werden um den Gewinn durch Nebenverkaufe maximieren zu können.
Ergo Abzocke.

Meine persönliche Meinung:
Hoffentlich verklagt die EU Apple und das Unternehmen wird verurteilt.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Das meiste kann ich zwar jetzt schon mit meinem Windows Notebook machen, nur eben nicht das mit den Apps.



Leg dir doch Windows 8 zu und eine Windows goes Apple App.


----------



## Per4mance (17. September 2012)

@ TacTic

die gleichen argumente wie du hatte ich früher auch. dachte auch das ist alles teuer müll und war mit meinem androiden zufrieden. fand aber ios jedesmal irgendwie gut wenn ich mal kurz was damit in der hand hatte.
wollte dann vor nen paar monaten nen tablet und stand vor der wahl: 

teures android weil die billigen alle zu schlechte auflösung, verarbeitung oder gewicht/akku haben.
oder
mal nen ipad 3 austesten und wenn es rotz is das wieder zurückschicken.

seit dem ipad 3 weiss ich was für mich das richtige ist 

genau die sachen wo ich früher schlimm fand sind es jetzt nicht mehr weil ich sie gegenüber den für mich positiven sachen zu unwichtig sind.
da verzichte ich lieber auf die möglichkeiten von android und hab den komfort von apple und ios.
deswegen  wird mein erstes iphone das 5er.

ich will nicht modden oder sowas mein telefon muss laufen und internet, mp3 und apps starten können.
ich finde auch das touchgefühl und die präzision bei apple irgendwie nen hauch besser.

würde aber nie komplett auf apple gehen, der desktop wird immer windows bleiben.


----------



## norse (17. September 2012)

weswegen verklagen? weil sie ihre produkt mit nem anderen anschluss liefern? no way, das ist doch deren sache  das wird nix aber ansich hast du auf jedenfall recht, das ist defintiv nur geldmache, mehr nicht. denn der bisherige anschluss gibt so viele funktionen her, die man mit micro usb nunmal nicht realisiert bekommt!


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2012)

norse schrieb:


> weswegen verklagen? weil sie ihre produkt mit nem anderen anschluss liefern? no way, das ist doch deren sache  das wird nix aber ansich hast du auf jedenfall recht, das ist defintiv nur geldmache, mehr nicht. denn der bisherige anschluss gibt so viele funktionen her, die man mit micro usb nunmal nicht realisiert bekommt!


 
Laut EU aber eben nicht erlaubt. Ein einheitlicher Anschluss soll es sein und wenn Apple sich dessen verweigert müssen sie entweder nachbessern, das Produkt in Europa nicht anbieten oder eben damit rechnen dass sie verklagt werden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. September 2012)

@norse
Klappt das auch mit den Notizen, Kalender, Erinnerungen? 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ist aber trotzdem ein Grund für die EU gegen Apple zu klagen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn Apple gegen Gesetze verstößt, sollen sie ruhig verklagt werden, aber von dem neuen Dockconnector profitieren hauptsächlich die Dritthersteller und nicht Apple. 

Hätten sie aber auf MiniUSB gesetzt, müssten auch alle ihren Krempel weg werfen, also ist das auch keine Lösung.


----------



## norse (17. September 2012)

das problem ist:


> Um also Apple Handys an den einheitlichen Ladegeräte zu laden, braucht es nur einen Adapter (Micro-USB auf USB-Buchse Typ A) und das ist für die Einhaltung der EU-Richtlinie



soviel zur richtlinie, die hat halt noch lücken 
lustig ist, das apple eine der ersten firmen war, die diese richtlinie unterschrieben hat 

Notizen, Kalender, Kontakte etc wunderbar mit Windows synchronisierbar! Sogar ohne manuelle synchronisation über itunes!

@cook2211


----------



## Cook2211 (17. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist eben Dinge die nicht sein müssen und nur deswegen gemacht werden um den Gewinn durch Nebenverkaufe maximieren zu können.
> Ergo Abzocke.



Hm. Apple ändert nach nach 9 (!) Jahren das erste mal den Dock Connector und alle reden von Abzocke, obwohl der Anschluss z.B. durch seine Größe einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist.
Samsung ändert in 10 Jahren 18 mal den Anschluss und keinen interessiert's 

http://www.cultofmac.com/191071/sam...designs-18-times-in-the-last-ten-years-photo/

Irgendwie fehlt mir da immer die Verhältnismäßigkeit 

Und wie Nailgun schon sagt, verdienen hauptsächlich die Dritthersteller an dem neuen Anschluss


----------



## Timsu (17. September 2012)

Deinen Punkt mit iTunes verstehe ich nicht man erhält doch ganz normale Musikdateien welche man in .mp3 umwandeln kann, ohne irgendwelche DRM Bedingungen.
Ob nun in den AGB oder sonstwo steht, dass man es nicht weitergeben darf ist doch ziemlich egal, ich denke es stört keinen, wenn man mal persönlichen Bekannten etwas Musik auf einem USB-Stick mitgibt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. September 2012)

TacTic schrieb:


> Hiho,
> eines vorweg: Ich will hier keinen Android vs. iOS Flamewar anfangen. Will nur eine Frage stellen, die mich schon ne Weile interessiert.
> 
> Was haltet ihr von Apples Verhaltensweise in Bezug auf ihre treuen Kunden?
> ...


 
Ich bin kein Appleuser aber ich sag auch mal meine Meinung dazu.

zu 1 kann ich nix sagen wenn dann kauf ich die Lieder über Amazone egal ob ich ein I-Phone hätte oder nicht. Aber man sollte nicht vergessen das das mit den digitalen Medien eh sehr schwer zu begreifen ist was Sache ist. Außerdem hast du diese ja dann auf dem PC als MP3 also kannst du die auch so verschenken ohne das es jemand erfährt. Spiele darfst du laut vielen Herstellern auch nicht verkaufen und hast nur ein Nutzungsrecht und trotzdem interessiert es viele nicht.

Lieder über Bluetooth weitergeben macht doch heut so gut wie niemand mehr. Das hab ich das letzte mal gemacht wo die Geräte noch keine MP3s abspielen konnten. 
Und wenn doch dann schickt man es eben über Whatsapp. Videos würden eh zu lange dauern.

Ich weiß nicht warum alle sagen das I-Phone ist absurd teuer?
Das SGS3 16GB hat bei Markteinführung ca.550€ gekostet das I-Phone5 680€ das sind 130€ mehr, aber das SGS3 hat noch kein LTE diese Variante soll noch kommen und ich denk die wird dann auch über 600€ liegen.
Schaut euch dazu mal das HTC One XL an das kostet 700€ als 32GB Variante da kostet das I-Phone 789€ also grad mal 90€ mehr.

Man sollte beim neuen Conector nicht vergessen das die Menge an zusätzlichen Geräten wo man seine Applegeräte einstecken kann/konnte bis jetzt unerreicht ist.
Auch bei Androidgeräten hat man, wenn man für ein Model spezifisches Zubehör kauft, das Problem das eben nur das eine Gerät passt. (zB. Dockingstation, KFZ-Halter)
Also denke ich das das Argument schwer zu halten ist vorallem wenn man eben auch überlegt das es bei anderen Herstellern noch nie so eine Vielfalt gab oder gibt.

Den Adapter werden wohl die wenigsten kaufen weil auch damit vieles Zubehör nicht mehr verwendbar ist.

Beim Appstore liegt es wohl eher daran das die Nachfrage noch so groß ist das sich die Apps trotz des größeren Preises gut verkaufen. 
Aber wenn man mal überlegt das wahrscheinlich 99% eh immer die gleichen Apps benutzen macht das wohl nicht viel aus wenn mal ne App 99cent statt 49cent kostet. Das wird das wohl niemanden Arm machen. 
Wenn ich manchmal seh was für Werbung man bei Android über sich ergehen lassen muss, Zahl ich lieber mal 1€. Vorallem da viele Bezahlapps zur Gratisversion dann auch was die Berechtigungen angeht um einiges genügsamer sind.

Und wenn ich seh wie zufrieden alle, in meinem Bekanntenkreis, mit ihrem I-Phone sind und keiner Probleme damit hat (selbst die die sich mit sowas garnicht beschäftigen) ist es doch sein Geld wert.


----------



## hydro (17. September 2012)

Norse, die Bestätigung bei der Installation von Software ist eine Art Sicherheitseinrichtung. Damit verhindert Apple das sich keine Software unbewusst installieren kann. Software von anderen Anbietern wird auch immer nötig sein. Dafür sind die Nutzerprofile zu individuell. 
@Nailgun für den Anwendungsbereich wäre mir ein 1000€+ Laptop irgendwie zu teuer. 

Schade finde ich, dass Apple mit dem aktuellen MacOS nur das Air und das Retina alle Funktionen nutzen können.



> Lieder über Bluetooth weitergeben macht doch heut so gut wie niemand mehr. Das hab ich das letzte mal gemacht wo die Geräte noch keine MP3s abspielen konnten.
> Und wenn doch dann schickt man es eben über Whatsapp. Videos würden eh zu lange dauern.


Ist das nicht verboten? Geht aber mit dem iPhone einfach nicht. 

Beim iPhone 5 liegt doch ein Adapter dabei, oder?


----------



## Timsu (17. September 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> Ist das nicht verboten? Geht aber mit dem iPhone einfach nicht.


Ich glaube bis zu 7 Privatkopien sind erlaubt, solange man dabei keinen wirksamen Kopierschutz umgeht (den mp3 ja nun nicht hat)


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. September 2012)

hydro schrieb:


> Ist das nicht verboten? Geht aber mit dem iPhone einfach nicht.



Verboten ja aber da spielt es dann auch keine Rolle wie du es überträgst 
Wie gesagt über WhatsApp kann man es auch beim I-Phone verschicken.



Timsu schrieb:


> Ich glaube bis zu 7 Privatkopien sind erlaubt, solange man dabei keinen wirksamen Kopierschutz umgeht (den mp3 ja nun nicht hat)



Japp, das gilt aber nur für den Käufer. Und beim Kauf wird man ja darauf hingewiesen das man es nicht weitergeben darf egal ob mit Kopierschutz oder nicht.(AGBs)


----------



## norse (18. September 2012)

hydro schrieb:
			
		

> Norse, die Bestätigung bei der Installation von Software ist eine Art Sicherheitseinrichtung. Damit verhindert Apple das sich keine Software unbewusst installieren kann. Software von anderen Anbietern wird auch immer nötig sein. Dafür sind die Nutzerprofile zu individuell.


 Das hast du falsch erstanden  mit mountain Lion ist es NICHT möglich andere Software zu installieren die nicht aus dem AppStore kommt. Du musst erst in den Systemeinstellungen ein Haken setzen damit dies überhaupt möglich wird  
Das nävhste Mac os konnte also vlt schon garnixht mehr den Haken haben. Da will apple nunmal hin


----------



## hydro (18. September 2012)

> Das hast du falsch erstanden  mit mountain Lion ist es NICHT möglich andere Software zu installieren die nicht aus dem AppStore kommt. Du musst erst in den Systemeinstellungen ein Haken setzen damit dies überhaupt möglich wird


Ich habe bei mir definitiv keinen Haken irgendwo setzen müssen und habe einiges von Drittanbietern. Alleine Flash und Co. bietet Apple nicht an, ist am Laptop aber noch essenziell.
Naja, aber so lang sie keine Programme wie CAD, Programmiertools usw. anbieten können wird ein riesiger Kundenkreis wegfallen. Ich denke nicht, das Apple auf die Leute baut, die so ein Gerät für Office nutzen.
Wenn sie allerdings alles was man benötigt in ihrem AppStore anbieten würde ich darin kein Problem sehen. Außer man möchte die Software illegal besorgen und selbst dafür wird es Mittel und Wege geben.



> Ich glaube bis zu 7 Privatkopien sind erlaubt


Warum sollte man PRIVATKOPIEN(!!!!) via Bluetooth übertragen wollen 



> Wie gesagt über WhatsApp kann man es auch beim I-Phone verschicken.


Audiodatein aus dem iPod via Whatsapp? Also meins kanns nicht. Sowieso ist Datenaustausch äußerst rudimentär gehalten.


----------



## norse (18. September 2012)

hier biddeschön  weiter unten bei quellen


----------



## hydro (18. September 2012)

Wie gesagt, habe ich nie umgestellt. Man muss nur die Installation "verifizieren". Seh da kein Problem drin. Denke auch nicht, dass es sich ändern wird und nur der AppStore erlaubt bleibt. Das wäre selbst für Apple ein heftiger Einschnitt.


----------



## norse (18. September 2012)

okai O_o bei mir kahm nur die Meldung das das programm nicht installiert werden kann...mh muss ich nohcmal einschalten und ausprobiern 

och doch ihc denke schon das das die richtung ist wo sie hin wollen! Mac OS und iOS sollen immer mehr verschmelzen


----------



## hydro (18. September 2012)

> Mac OS und iOS sollen immer mehr verschmelzen


Kein Grund die schlechten Eigenschaften von iOS zu adaptieren^^ Bin mal auf iOS 6 gespannt, da soll es ja schon einen Schritt in diese Richtung gehen. 



> bei mir kahm nur die Meldung das das programm nicht installiert werden kann...


Bei mir stehts aber auch bei AppStore und verifizierte Drittentwickler. Sollte aber Standard gewesen sein.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (18. September 2012)

TacTic schrieb:
			
		

> Hiho,
> eines vorweg: Ich will hier keinen Android vs. iOS Flamewar anfangen. Will nur eine Frage stellen, die mich schon ne Weile interessiert.
> 
> Was haltet ihr von Apples Verhaltensweise in Bezug auf ihre treuen Kunden?
> ...




Ich glaub ich hab mir noch nie Musik bei iTunes gekauft, wozu auch, ich kann meine vorhandenen Mp3's problemlos bei iTunes rein machen und verwalten.

Wer verschickt heute eigendlich noch Sachen über Bluetooth ? Das habe ich das letzte mal 2007 oder so gemacht.

Was hat denn bitteschön das Galaxy S3 beim Verkaufsstart gekostet ? Das waren auch 600 € und da hab ich kaum jemanden meckern gehört...komisch.
Der Preis bei Samsung ist halt einfach nicht so stabil wie bei Apple.

Das mit dem neuen Anschluß finde ich jetzt nicht so tragisch. Gut ist natürlich doof das man eventuell vorhandenes Zubehör nicht mehr verwenden kann, davon hab ich jedoch nicht wirklich etwas, zumal meine Freundin ein iPhone 4 hat somit kann sie es nutzen oder für das vorhandene iPad.

Der Adapter sollte Anfangs noch kostenlos dabei sein. Dies wurde jedoch wieder gestrichen was eigendlich Schade ist. Aber ich brauche diesen Adapter nicht und werde ihn auch nicht kaufen. Notfalls kann man sowas auch noch günstig bei eBay kaufen.


----------

